# en googleant



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,

ça vous choque ce terme ?

_"en googleant   un peu, j'ai trouvé....." _

L'employez-vous quelque fois ?


----------



## elisaf

Bonjour!
Oui, je l´ai écouté parmi les jeunes.
Et en espagnol on dit parfois « navegando … » c´est à dire « en navigant »
À bientôt !


----------



## Stéphane89

Mon Dieu  Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette horreur ? 

Honnêtement, je n'ai jamais entendu ce terme, ni ne l'ai employé. Et je n'ai d'ailleurs jamais entendu d'autres formes du verbe 'goggl(e)er' (verbe qui j'en suis certain serait très difficile à trouver dans un dictionnaire...)


----------



## tie-break

StefKE said:


> du verbe 'goggl(e)er' (verbe qui j'en suis certain serait très difficile à trouver dans un dictionnaire...)


 
...dans un dictionnaire français , parce-que en Allemagne ça existe


----------



## Benouze

StefKE said:


> (verbe qui j'en suis certain serait très difficile à trouver dans un dictionnaire...)


 
http://www.dicodunet.com/definitions/google/googler.htm


----------



## Areyou Crazy

hi j'ai entendu qu'on l'utilise en tant que verbe en France mais j'imagine que c'est seulement ''je vais googler'' , c'est choquant bien entendu! je pari qu'on l'entendrait au canada parmi des jeunes.?


----------



## Habituellement

Et oui. Et bientôt, on entendra dire qu'en _wikipediant_ un peu, j'ai trouvé...


----------



## tie-break

Habituellement said:


> Et oui. Et bientôt, on entendra dire qu'en _wikipediant_ un peu, j'ai trouvé...


 
C'est fort possible , de toute façon c'est une source beaucoup plus digne de confiance que Google


----------



## Habituellement

tie-break said:


> C'est fort possible , de toute façon c'est une source beaucoup plus digne de confiance que Google


C'est certain.  A ce propos justement, j'ai lu récemment que google a lancé une nouvelle encyclopédie en ligne, Knol, pour concurrencer wikipedia.


----------



## mogador

je n'ai jamais entendu _en googlant_. En américain US, oui. Mais en français on dit _"en allant sur google"_


----------



## itka

"en googlant"... pourquoi pas ? C'est ainsi que les langues vivent... sans nous demander notre opinion d'éminents linguistes ! 

A quoi bon s'indigner ? La langue admet des choses bien plus monstrueuses ! et là, au moins, tout le monde comprend ce que tu veux dire...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Itka said:
			
		

> "en googlant"... pourquoi pas ?


 
NOOON ! 

Non seulement c'est une horreur (cela a déjà été souligné), mais surtout ça ne sert à rien ; un néologisme ne se justifie *que SI* :

- 1° : il ne prend la place d'aucun mot déjà existant qu'on peut employer pour signifier la même chose ;
- 2° : il est construit en conformité avec les règles de formation du français, notamment de composition ou d'affixation.

Il sera constitué de préférence de racines ou éléments rencontrés habituellement dans le lexique français (ça nous laisse de la marge). 

Ici, il y a l'excellent « en navigant » proposé par Elisaf, mais aussi « en cherchant / en visitant ... ». Quant à savoir quel navigateur on utilise, on dira « en navigant avec ... », sinon on aura bientôt autant de verbes que de fournisseurs !


----------



## itka

Mais Piotr, il ne s'agit pas de MON avis !
Ce n'est pas moi qui dis que c'est bien (ou mal), la langue admet ou rejette un néologisme sans demander l'avis de personne ! Qu'il se justifie (à tes yeux ou aux miens) ou pas ! On en a mille exemples dans l'histoire de n'importe quelle langue !

Je suis d'accord avec ton 2e point :


> - 2° : s' il est construit en conformité avec les règles de formation du français, notamment de composition ou d'affixation.


...mais justement, "en googlant" satisfait parfaitement à ces règles : la meilleure preuve, c'est que tout francophone comprend immédiatement de quoi il s'agit s'il connaît "Google".
Sur "Google" on construit le verbe "googler" (qui apparemment figure déjà dans un dictionnaire) par la suffixation du premier groupe -er, la seule qui reste productive.
Et de "googler" on passe sans coup férir à "en googlant" son gérondif !

Tu peux préférer "en navigant" (qui n'a pas exactement le même sens puisqu'il faudrait dire "en navigant sur Google")... tu peux aussi ne plus te servir de ton ordinateur et donc ne plus ni naviguer, ni googler... C'est ton droit... mais pendant ce temps, le français continuera d'évoluer tranquillement selon ses propres lois.


----------



## Ploupinet

Euh... Désolé pour tous ceux qui ne l'ont jamais entendu, ça va vous faire un choc, mais je l'ai très souvent entendu, et même employé ce verbe "googler". Savoir s'il est correct, c'est une autre, savoir s'il doit choquer ou pas... Je dirais que ça dépend des centres d'intérêt et des fréquentations de chacun, quelqu'un qui utilise beaucoup l'outil informatique en le maîtrisant (je pense à un cercle de programmeurs par exemple) emploiera "googler" sans hésitation !  Par contre, j'écrirais "googlant" plutôt que "googleant".
Ah et sinon, on prononce "gougler", je ne sais pas si tu le sais ça Stefano ?


----------



## Ploupinet

D'ailleurs, pour tous ceux qui en doutent : http://www.dicodunet.com/definitions/google/googler.htm
Bon attention, ce n'est pas une référence linguistique, mais ça montre que ce terme est reconnu dans certaines communautés !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Stefano,

Aoyama avait posé une question similaire sur le Fr_En.
Sinon, je suis du même avis qu'itka et Ploup' (pas *googleant).


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je suis d'accord, Itka, que la création de néologismes n'obéit pas à ma volonté ni à la tienne, mais la question de Stefano était :





> Ça vous choque ce terme ?
> L'employez-vous quelque fois ?


Ma réponse est : OUI, ça me choque ; NON je ne l'utilise pas.

J'assortissais toutefois ces réponses de quelques considérations qui n'intéresseront que ceux qui veulent conserver encore un peu de vigueur aux termes existant en français et qui tendent quelquefois à disparaître devant une déferlante de néologismes furieux, anglo-saxons de préférence, lesquels néologismes auront disparu à 80 % dans quelques décennies (il n'y a qu'à voir comment certains anglicismes importés par les romantiques au XIXème sont aujourd'hui inconnus du locuteur courant et parfois même du locuteur averti).

Cela n'est pas un plaidoyer pour l'immobilisme de la langue : j'applaudis des deux mains (d'une seule, j'ai du mal) à la création d'un mot utile et qui n'avait pas d'équivalent auparavant, mais pas quand nous avons déjà un terme pour exprimer cette idée ou cette action.

P.S.  il est bien sûr évident que "gougler" est en conformité avec les régles de suffixation en français, ce n'était, en l'occurrence, pas là le problème.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Googler_… Je le comprends, je l'entends ou le lis parfois (en fait plutôt rarement), mais à l'instar de Piotr, je le déconseille vivement, sans toutefois en faire tout un fromage. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, s'il faut en choisir un parmi tous les néologismes possibles, je choisirais _googler_, mais surtout pas _googeler_ (qui se prononcerait comme _geler_), _gougler_ ou pire, _gougueuler_ ou autre horreur du genre !


----------



## elisaf

Bonjour amis,
La discussion est devenue très intéressante. 
Je voudrais savoir s´il existe en France une réunion d´experts ou congrès, qui analyse l´évolution de la langue française, l´acceptation de néologismes, etc.
À propos de l´espagnol, la question de l´évolution de la langue est analysée pendant le « Congreso de la Lengua Española » qui a lieu en Espagne et dans autres pays qui parlent espagnol, comme le mienne.
Les conclusions de ce congrès sont très utiles et intéressantes, et à mon avis, l´opinion d´une inexpérimentée dans ces domaines, l´accord principal est que la langue vive, change, évolue.
À bientôt !


----------



## Ploupinet

Piotr : "googler" est un peu différent de "faire une recherche sur internet", comme on peut le faire avec d'autres moteurs. D'une part il s'agit d'une recherche exclusivement sur le moteur quasi-éponyme, mais cela désigne également la recherche intelligente d'une expression complète, pas seulement d'un ou plusieurs termes (l'indexation chez Google est assez différente de celle des autres moteurs, pour faire simple, disons que c'est... Plus efficace ! ).
Et sinon, "googler" ne me choque pas plus que "kleenex" ou "frigidaire", très utilisés de nos jours, et qui pourtant ont dû connaître les mêmes déboires à leurs débuts !


----------



## Maître Capello

Ploupinet said:


> Et sinon, "googler" ne me choque pas plus que "kleenex" ou "frigidaire", très utilisés de nos jours, et qui pourtant ont dû connaître les mêmes déboires à leurs débuts !


Oui, sauf que c'est plus délicat pour _googler_ étant donné qu'il s'agit : 1º d'un mot relativement difficile à prononcer, 2º d'un verbe et non d'un substantif…



elisaf said:


> Je voudrais savoir s´il existe en France une réunion d´experts ou congrès, qui analyse l´évolution de la langue française, l´acceptation de néologismes, etc.


Elle s'appelle l'Académie française…


----------



## itka

Il est exact qu'un grand nombre de néologismes n'ont qu'une vie brève et qu'ils disparaissent en masse peu de temps après leur apparition... C'est même à cela qu'on peut reconnaître qu'une langue est bien vivante : elle crée des néologismes à tour de bras (si j'ose dire) et en élimine la plus grande partie. On ne sait jamais très bien pourquoi certains restent, alors qu'ils sont laids, quelquefois imprononçables, font double-emploi, etc... et pas d'autres, qui auraient pourtant de bien meilleures justifications... La recherche est ouverte !

Certes lorsqu'un mot vient occuper un vide linguistique (nouvel objet, nouveau concept) il persiste souvent, mais pas toujours... et nombre de néologismes sont, eux, venus éliminer de vieux mots bien enracinés dans la langue, sans apporter la moindre modification quant au contenu...Il peut y avoir à cela de nombreuses raisons linguistiques ou extra-linguistiques, différentes dans chaque cas...

En googlant, on peut trouver de nombreux mots comme football, looping ou zoom qui sont entrés d'un pied léger au dictionnaire, bien que leur phonétique ne soit pas française et qu'ils puissent parfaitement être traduits. Ils n'en sortiront probablement jamais plus !


----------



## Areyou Crazy

je pense qu' une langue est d'abord une chose vivante; C'est normale d'incorporer  des nouveaux mots meme si le français n'évoule pas aussi vite que l'anglais par example. En plus ca me ferait rire de voir un français essaie de dire un mot  comme 'google' car il est fort difficile à prononcer! C'est une facette d' intéressant que les français ont les mots comme "rugbyman" qui n"existe pas en anglais (je ne sais pas pour l'espagnol ou l'italien)


----------



## itka

Quand un mot est difficile à prononcer dans une langue, c'est simple, on adapte la prononciation pour pouvoir le prononcer ! C'est vrai dans toutes les langues ! (Je suis incapable de vous donner l'exemple, mais j'ai entendu récemment le mot "Carrefour" -le magasin- adapté en chinois).

"en googlant" est très facile à prononcer en français.
Il existe le son "ou"  comme dans "goût" et le son "glan" [glã] comme dans "gland". _Je ne vise personne._


----------



## Stéphane89

Benouze said:


> http://www.dicodunet.com/definitions/google/googler.htm


 
Je parlais d'un "vrai" dictionnaire. Par exemple _Le Robert_ ou _Le Petit Larousse Illustré_.  

Il est clair que le verbe googler doit exister dans le langage internet et de certains jeunes. Mais à mon avis, c'est le genre de verbe qu'on utiliserait alors plus à l'écrit qu'à l'oral.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Je ne vois aucun problème avec "en googleant" ou le verbe "googler". C'est logique. Tout le monde (à moins que vous n'ayez jamais vu un ordinateur) le comprendra.


----------



## Jocaste

Salut tie-break !



tie-break said:


> ça vous choque ce terme ?
> _"en googleant   un peu, j'ai trouvé....." _


Ca ne me choque pas le moins du monde, on le rencontre souvent dans les forums etc



> L'employez-vous quelque fois ?


Pour ma part, non.
Je préfère dire "en allant sur Google".
Chacun son truc


----------



## agliagli

Les néologismes sont souvent effet de modes. Cela ne me choque pas TANT qu'ils sont utilisés selon le contexte: après tout, chacun parle son "dialecte" en situation! Ainsi, entre jeunes, situations informelles, on peut "jouer avec sa propre langue maternelle", il n'y a rien de méchant ni de provocateur là-dedans, si cela reste au niveau ludique.

On ne peut cependant pas exiger que toute une communauté l'accepte. Pour des raisons culturelles et historiques, chaque Etat a sa manière de gérer ce que certains appellent "violences fait au langage": la France a choisi une forte centralisation de sa langue par un organisme compétent: l'Acaémie. Les pays anglosaxons, sans doute de par leurs diversités et leurs frontières politiques éclatées, ont préféré de pas créer de "centre cribleur". Ainsi, en français, un tel mot serait, je le pense, assez mal reçu selon le contexte et la manière de le dire...


----------



## totor

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Aoyama avait posé une question similaire sur le Fr_En.



Voilà un autre fil sur le même sujet, dans *sólo español*.

Et comme je l'ai posté sur celui-ci, je viens de traduire un livre qui s'apelle *Google-moi*.

Bien sûr, il n'est pas très complaisant avec Google, mais le verbe existe, quand même. Ou en tout cas, il s'emploie.


----------



## agliagli

itka said:


> Quand un mot est difficile à prononcer dans une langue, c'est simple, on adapte la prononciation pour pouvoir le prononcer ! C'est vrai dans toutes les langues ! (Je suis incapable de vous donner l'exemple, mais j'ai entendu récemment le mot "Carrefour" -le magasin- adapté en chinois).
> 
> "en googlant" est très facile à prononcer en français.
> Il existe le son "ou"  comme dans "goût" et le son "glan" [glã] comme dans "gland". _Je ne vise personne._




La seule différence, c'est que "Carrefour" en chinois "tchia-le-fou" (Jialefu en PINYIN), c'est une "adaptation obligée" parce que la langue chinoise est syllabique. Ce n'est pas un "fait exprès" comme dans un néologisme. Seules les personnes éduquées peuvent se permettrent d'essayer de prononcer le nom propre "Carrefour" à la française. Mais aucun chinois n'auraient idée d'aller "carrefourer"... 

Tandis que pour googlant, (que je viens de lire gouglou... en fait! mince, je deviens dislexique...  fatigue de fin d'année?)


----------



## Nanon

Joli ou pas joli, tout ceci est très subjectif... Ce mot ne me choque pas car il est couramment utilisé et facile à comprendre. 
Le e de "en googleant" m'ennuie davantage. Si on le gardait dans la racine, il faudrait avoir "googleer" à l'infinitif et ça n'irait plus du tout... Autant écrire "en googlant".
Quant à savoir si la langue française réserve à ce mot l'avenir de "frigidaire" ou celui de "xéroxer", l'histoire le dira.
Des équivalents existent aussi dans d'autres langues (on peut les voir ici même sur WR, dans d'autres forums).


----------



## Le Païen

J'ai peur, quant à la "pureté" de la langue française, que Les Quarante ne puissent jamais, mais jamais supprimer les franglicismes tels que googler, browser (substantif), xéroxer... Ces mots deviennent tout de suite partie du lexique technologique, le jour de leur lancement; pour se faire comprendre entre eux, les programmeurs/informaticiens adopteront ces mots (le plus souvent) anglais, sans essayer de les vraiment franciser.  Puis ils entrent, paf, dans le lexique général; cela ne me surprendrait pas que les jeunes technos ne trouvent pas un certain cachet en adoptant très vite encore un mot anglais technologique...  il faut être branché, quoi.


----------



## agliagli

Sans être puriste, il me semble que certains néologismes ne sont pas nécessaire. Personnellement, "aller sur Google", "utiliser le moteur de recherche Google", serait amplement suffisant dans un contexte d'échange d'information neutre.

N'ayant jamais été exposé à l'expression "googler", elle me semble presqu' "ironique" avec une teinte péjorative si je la prononce à l'oral. Sinon, je l'entends comme un ton plaisantin. 
ex: bon, je te laisse, je vais googler. 

Mais je peux me tromper. Alors qu'"aller sur Google" me semble être un message neutre... 

xéroxer?  et pourquoi pas "poubeller" pour "jeter à la poubelle"... 
En revanche, dans le cas du smartphone, je ne verrais pas de traduction genre "téléphone intelligent"...


----------



## Nanon

agliagli said:


> xéroxer?  et pourquoi pas "poubeller" pour "jeter à la poubelle"...



C'est bien ce que je voulais dire : ce verbe n'est pratiquement pas usité en français, probablement parce qu'il existe beaucoup d'autres marques de photocopieuses. Tandis que le "frigidaire" est indétrônable même s'il existe beaucoup d'autres marques de réfrigérateurs...
Rendez-vous dans quelques années pour connaître l'histoire de "googler"...


----------

